# East fork lake 3/23 3/24



## cooter2533 (Mar 17, 2012)

Went to east fork with my dad and step mom on Friday and Saturday, between the 3 of us we caught 154 crappies that were keepers over the two days, it was a blast although cleaning 154 crappie wasn't quite as fun. Caught them on a jog head with tube and a Berkeley crappie niblet.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

What no limit?. Sounds like fun but I could never clean that many.


----------



## cooter2533 (Mar 17, 2012)

Limit is 30 a day, we had 3 people so 90 a day was our limit


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Someone told me 25 per person was the limit.


----------



## cooter2533 (Mar 17, 2012)

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_sites.aspx

East fork limit 30 crappie 9"


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Yes, but you stopped at 154 and you could've cleaned 180


----------



## cooter2533 (Mar 17, 2012)

Lol true true but I think 154 was plenty. The bite was slower on Saturday so we worked a lot harder for those 64 than the 90 on Friday. The storm that rolled through slowed it down a lot. Plus my dad and stepmom got 47 the previous sat and 60 Wednesday so 260 crappie in a week is a lot to clean. I think we or about 30-30 lbs if edible meat out of the 154.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

cooter2533 said:


> Lol true true but I think 154 was plenty. The bite was slower on Saturday so we worked a lot harder for those 64 than the 90 on Friday. The storm that rolled through slowed it down a lot. Plus my dad and stepmom got 47 the previous sat and 60 Wednesday *so 260 crappie in a week is a lot to clean. I think we or about 30-30 lbs if edible meat out of the 154*.


Meat fishermen - You've got to love 'em. I keep 'em because I can.

I'm sure the lake has a sustainable resource or the limit wouldn't be 30, but 260 in a week certainly seems excessive. What happened to the days of taking a few fish home for dinner??? What happened to possession limits???

I'm sure I sound holier than thou, and if what you are doing is legal then I have a problem with the ONR for allowing that to happen. IF you will eat and enjoy those fish over the course of the summer etc., so be it, BUT if you are running around the neighborhood giving them away, bragging about how many you have caught and kept then shame on you.


----------



## cooter2533 (Mar 17, 2012)

Most of it was frozen and split up between my dad, me my brother and grandparents so it was broke up between 3-4 families to eat. I called the dnr and there were no possession limits, I don't see the problem with keeping legal size limit crappie. What would it be better to go to Kroger and by unsustainable fish or catch crappie for one week in a species that is plentiful all over. Come on now get over yourself.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Just because something is legal doesn't make it right.

Shame on the ODNR if there are no possession limits.

If you are permitted 30 9-inch crappie for each fishing session, what is the sense of having limits at all???


----------



## cooter2533 (Mar 17, 2012)

How often can you really catch your limit on crappie, it's not like it's easy and possible to go out there everyday and pull 30 9" crappie out with your eyes closed, so what's an acceptable limit 10? 15? 5? God for bid people catch fish and eat them instead of just going through McDonald's drive thru. Who are you to judge


----------



## FredT (Mar 27, 2011)

BMustang, what cooter2533 has done is legal and by the book. What you are doing is very inappropriate and totaly uncalled for. This is a fishing site. I do not feel its purpose is to browbeat a fellow fisherman for obeying the law while fishing.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Perhaps you are doing the lake a great service.

Perhaps the fishery is as good as it is because it is not overrun with crappie which become stunted due to over-population.

My concern is that because the fishery has been so good this spring, the weather ideal, the fishermen out in force, and crappie being taken by the bushel basket, that the lake could take a hit in the long-term because of overharvesting.

It goes back to my original question, When is enough, enough???


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

FredT said:


> BMustang, what cooter2533 has done is legal and by the book. What you are doing is very inappropriate and totaly uncalled for. This is a fishing site. I do not feel its purpose is to browbeat a fellow fisherman for obeying the law while fishing.


Then I guess I have a problem with the ODNR.

Also, "browbeating" is rather strong. I've been professional in my dialogue.

Discussing opinions is what this site is all about. I've been quite clear in stating that he is operating within the law.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

I think the guy is jealous that he is not having days like that on the water. I dont see what the big deal is in keeping a legal limit, you will not be able to do that every time out. hell im jealous my freezer isnt full of them like his is.


----------



## FredT (Mar 27, 2011)

Then vent at the ODNR. I was very thankful to see the 9'' rule for crappy made law. I was very thankful to to see a length limit started for saugeyes in most all lakes. The ODNR is the bottom line for what is law and what is right. The rest of us are just trying to follow the rules.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

cooter2533 said:


> http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_sites.aspx
> 
> East fork limit 30 crappie 9"


Thanks for the info cooter. Those crappie should be good eating. Seems like the lowering of EF water level didn't have any effect on the crappie.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

I sorta agree with BMustang, I see his point. We are worried about people taking so many fish so often. I live on buckeye lake and people keep so many fish its sickening. I personally kept over 100 fish last spring in the same area in 2 days. I saw a major decrease in fish. This year I have kept 4 crappie just for dinner one night.
The problem I see with keeping a limit multiple times a week is you take away a lot of females out of the equation leading to a decrease in future fish, which leads to a decrease in weeks where you get 260 keepers.
I would actually like to see the odnr reduce the limit to 20 fish and 10 inches. But that is just my opinion.
Honestly, there is no right or wrong, I'm just biased towards catch and release...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

East fork is a pretty big lake .... 30 crappie is nothing for some one to take out. Ever wonder why we have such great fisheries in Ohio ? It's because they set limits for fish. Eventually the size limit will change at east fork but right now it's so over populated with crappie they are stunted. Have you ever seen a 9 inch crappie? Its tiny they want fishermen to take 30 fish limits so eventually you will be able to catch twelve and fourteen inch crappie. Once east fork reaches that point the limit will probably be like 5 or 10 twelve inch crappie. so who ever thinks thirty crappie is too many fish is wrong. The guy who has patients to clean even 30 9 inch crappie is the real fisherman.


----------



## BuckCzar (Mar 28, 2012)

I believe a fisheries biologist will tell you Zack is on to something with his response. It's nearly impossible to overfish when it comes to panfish. In fact, if you really do want to establish a fishery that supports 12 inch+ fish it's by making sure the "herd is thinned" so that competition for food isn't as great for the remaining fish. 

Panfish have a tendency to over populate as it is, keeping them to a manageable level helps the entire population. On top of that, I've read that crappie are feeding machines, preying on every fry in the lake - their own and those of other fish. Just one more reason why keeping a limit helps to manage the fishery. There aren't enough fisherman willing to keep 30 fish to make a real dent in the population of any panfish in a lake that size.

Personally, my days of cleaning 100 fish in one sitting are way behind me. I'd rather just go to Kroger and buy a few Tilapia fillets for dinner...


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

BuckCzar said:


> I believe a fisheries biologist will tell you Zack is on to something with his response. It's nearly impossible to overfish when it comes to panfish. In fact, if you really do want to establish a fishery that supports 12 inch+ fish it's by making sure the "herd is thinned" so that competition for food isn't as great for the remaining fish.
> 
> Panfish have a tendency to over populate as it is, keeping them to a manageable level helps the entire population. On top of that, I've read that crappie are feeding machines, preying on every fry in the lake - their own and those of other fish. Just one more reason why keeping a limit helps to manage the fishery. There aren't enough fisherman willing to keep 30 fish to make a real dent in the population of any panfish in a lake that size.
> 
> Personally, my days of cleaning 100 fish in one sitting are way behind me. I'd rather just go to Kroger and buy a few Tilapia fillets for dinner...


He does have a point there though, although numbers were down for me size went way way up! I caught a 15 inch in that canal with multiple 13s in the spring.
Now you got me thinking a lil bit....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

zack2345 said:


> *East fork is a pretty big lake *.... 30 crappie is nothing for some one to take out. Ever wonder why we have such great fisheries in Ohio ? QUOTE]
> 
> Big compared to what? You need to get out of Ohio and look around. EF is a puddle.
> 30 crappie is nothing to be taken out of a lake but 30 crappie per person, and the parking lots are full. Do the math. Sure not everyone is going to catch a limit but enough do.
> ...


----------



## BuckCzar (Mar 28, 2012)

I think ou are seriously underestimating how many crappie and bluegill there are in a lake the size of East Fork. Of course I know there are much bigger lakes. I've fished Toledo Bend a number of times and seen people take crappie out of there in 5 gallon buckets. Enormous crappie. If you can go out and catch 200+ crappie that are under 10" at ANY time, the lake is over populated and the fish are stunted - just my opinion...

Further, you do not develop a trophy fishery by not harvesting anything. You develop a stunted population of panfish. Unless, of course, you have a significant amount of "big predators" (muskie and pike in sizes that harvest enough of the small panfish on their own). You develop a trophy fishery by creating a situation where there is more food per acre per fish - i.e. harvesting. Again, my opinion - but it's an informed one... please don't be "amazed that I don't understand"...


----------



## Mosey (Oct 31, 2010)

Odnr fish and aquatic biologists perform regular fish surveys via electro fishing as well as creel surveys from fishermen. They then look at their data and adjust creel limits as well as size limits to manipulate the fishery as they see fit. Their motives in my opinion should be to create a productive yet sustainable fishery for the people that use this lake. I trust that they know what they are doing. Clearly the fishery is a currently a productive one.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I do understand how many fish are in EF. I bet last Sat we caught well over 100 fish.We did keep 39 all over 10". I do understand the predator/prey relation of a lake. In my opinion the pressure on that lake leads to the crappie in that lake from getting much bigger. Last I checked, all growth will stop once they head to the cleaning table.
If some one doesn't factor in fishing pressure into their thinking then I have no choice but to be amazed.

Good for you for fishing Toledo Bend. I would love to make it there sometime. Since you have been there then you do understand that EF is not a "pretty big lake".

I do believe that there are days that one can catch 200 crappie but I have yet to meet the man who can do it "at anytime" but it is a decent fishery. The 9"/30 fish limit has only been in place for 2 years (I believe) and it has improved the overall fishing tremendously. I asked the DNR to go to a 10"/20 fish limit. Even at that who cares what size, just make it 20 fish. You said it yourself, they aren't hard to catch. If you want more, go fishing again.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Mosey said:


> Odnr fish and aquatic biologists perform regular fish surveys via electro fishing as well as creel surveys from fishermen. They then look at their data and adjust creel limits as well as size limits to manipulate the fishery as they see fit. Their motives in my opinion should be to create a productive yet sustainable fishery for the people that use this lake. I trust that they know what they are doing. Clearly the fishery is a currently a productive one.


Your dreaming here. The current 30 fish limit is because fisherman were begging for some kind of regulation. It's the reason they (DNR) ran the survey and it's the first limit on crappie ever at EF. Don't get me wrong I'm not against the DNR but Ohio DNR is in the business of selling license and they don't want to discourage anyone from wanting to go fishing. It's not the resource they are protecting, it's their income.
It's too lengthy to post about my conversations with Ohio DNR personnel over the years but I doubt they are out in the field as much as you may think.


----------



## BuckCzar (Mar 28, 2012)

East Fork is a relatively large body of water. Its large enough to be not as impacted by fishing pressure as you seem to think. Of course, compared to Lake Erie or even Grand Lake St Mary's it's not as big. I do get that.

I never intended to say that fishing pressure had zero impact on a fishery, just contending its not as great as you are making it out to be. What's amazing to me is when people seem to think that everyone else is wrong in their opinion. ODNR is just "protecting their income"? Seems like a very strong statement condemning an entire organization because they don't enact a regulation in a way that you believe is right.

Get the predator/prey relationship right and you will grow trophy fish. Put in a slot limit that forces the return of all crappie over 12" and let folks keep all 9" fish they want. In my OPINION that will build a trophy fishery. 

In the end, neither my opinion or yours matters that much. ODNR has that responsibility and I believe they have the right amount of knowledge and experience to make a much better call than either of us. I don't think that they really believe that enforcing a 10" limit or a 15 fish limit will impact fishing license sales in Ohio. 

We will just have to agree to disagree on this one. Best of luck on the water!


----------



## FredT (Mar 27, 2011)

All this stir because 3 people had 2 good days of crappy fishing!


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Let's shift the conversation to Largemouth Bass.

Does anyone here think that East Fork is a good largemouth bass lake???
Not in my opinion, you have to work your tail end off to catch one or two quality fish an outing - if you are lucky. Why is this??? The answer is quite simple - fishing pressure. It is a very tough condition. I suspect that extreme fishing pressure, harvesting, and competition with other species combine to be the problem. Bass fishing is way below par for what you would expect from an impoundment such as East Fork.

It is a shame that we don't have a Cumberland sized impoundment here locally, but we don't, and we have an abundance of fishermen who have to fish somewhere. East Fork is better than nothing, and the hybrids (and channel cats and crappie) keep it interesting.

I travel 8 hours each way to fish Pickwick Lake in Tennessee. I know I can go there, have a great fishing condition and consistently catch quality fish. There is a lot of fishing pressure there also, and an abundance of tournaments, BUT the vast majority of fishing is catch and release. Catfish and crappie are caught for the table, but the fishermen respect the bass fishery. It is worth the trip - that and the southern cooking. lol

I don't profess to be right or wrong on the crappie topic. It just seemed to me that keeping 260 adult crappie was excessive. I've found in my 65 years that everything gets worse in this world, and rarely ever better. I'd hate to see an excellent fishery diminish because of fishermen who are more about the fish instead of the fishing. I don't contend to be a biologist and even conceded that perhaps "over-harvesting" might be the reason we have such an excellent crappie fishery.

I fish catch and release for everything. If I want a fish sandwich I go to Frisches, and if I want some bring home fish, I head north and catch some Canadian walleye. I'm enjoying the present crappie "run," and enjoy the hit and the hookset, the "battle" (however minimal), and the surprize of the occasional channel cat, white bass, largemouth or hybrid that grab my Kalin grub. The weather has been incredible, and the fishing has been great. I guess we all simply enjoy it in different ways.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

FredT said:


> All this stir because 3 people had 2 good days of crappy fishing!


I think this is more about conseving a resource.
The DNR used to talk about crappie populations being cyclic. Over a lifetime of fishing it seems to me that the cycles were more based upon over harvest of the adult population and the recovery of that population. Its way more than just 3 people have 2 good days of fishing.


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

Dang crappiemax.......uh I mean crappiedude........your right about one thing for sure, just like the rest of our government the ODNR is more concerned with the all mighty dollar.....


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

jeepguyjames said:


> Dang crappiemax.......uh I mean crappiedude........your right about one thing for sure, just like the rest of our government the ODNR is more concerned with the all mighty dollar.....



Finally...a voice of reasoning. Good to hear from you James. 

One of these days I'm going to have to get my name changed over here. Now that I turned 60 I'm starting to get confused as to who I really am. 
I think women call this having an "identity crisis"


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

It's pretty tough to please everybody. 

Bass guys would probably love to have all the crappie removed. Some people would rather have a limit of 8"-9"ers than have a dozen 14"ers. Personally, I think slot limits are underutilized for most game species. Climate, fertility, water chemistry, fishing pressure, etc. varies from lake to lake and management should be taylored to each. The problem is everybody has different opinions on what is good and so nobody is completely satisfied.

Comparing tiny bits of data and management practices from completely different systems is far from conclusive.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Comparing tiny bits of data and management practices from completely different systems is far from conclusive.


But that makes it easier for all of us to come up with our own answers and we can all be right


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

crappiedude said:


> Finally...a voice of reasoning. Good to hear from you James.
> 
> One of these days I'm going to have to get my name changed over here. Now that I turned 60 I'm starting to get confused as to who I really am.
> I think women call this having an "identity crisis"


60 years......lets see...carry the one....divide by 3......times pies......my math says you've been fishing a long time lol.......Im with u I think a 10in 20 fish limit would make that lake off the chain.......I know in Minn they use alot of slot limits and the fishings great.....idk what the answer is but I buy into you theory ......we will know in the next few years how the pressure affects that lake.....cause its getting more this year than I've ever seen.....went twice last wk on wk days and on both days at 8am there was 20 plus boats in the parking lot......by time I put on trailer lot was full......on wk days.......


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey James we had 3 boats surround us the other weekend and they just wanted to watch us catch fish since they weren't having any luck. We had them going every cast for about 30 minutes. They were very nice guys and were just relaxing watching us catch them.


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

AEFISHING said:


> Hey James we had 3 boats surround us the other weekend and they just wanted to watch us catch fish since they weren't having any luck. We had them going every cast for about 30 minutes. They were very nice guys and were just relaxing watching us catch them.


Sounds like a great time......did u charge em admission for the show ha......bite changed alot after they sucked the bottom out of the lake......


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

Ceasars Creek has had a size limit for quite some time. Fished it years when you catch hawgs, fished it years when 2lbs of minnows resulted in 3 keepers and 999 8" fish...
Give it a year, it will change, always does. Everybody has been happy about the 9" limit, but go back 2 and 3 years, and look at the spawn conditions. Thats why your fish are so good right now.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Hillbilly910 said:


> Ceasars Creek has had a size limit for quite some time. Fished it years when you catch hawgs, fished it years when 2lbs of minnows resulted in 3 keepers and 999 8" fish...
> Give it a year, it will change, always does. Everybody has been happy about the 9" limit, but go back 2 and 3 years, and look at the spawn conditions. Thats why your fish are so good right now.


Spawn gets you numbers, time gets you size.

I agree it changes from year to year but I believe its mostly because the limit is too high.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

crappiedude said:


> Spawn gets you numbers, time gets you size.
> 
> I agree it changes from year to year but I believe its mostly because the limit is too high.


Not really, but sometimes. Usually, you get more size in less time when competition is low but numbers may increase in competing species, filling space in the system left from overharvest of another species that relies on the same food source.

Hillbilly is on the right track...crappie are tough manage and predict because spawns are so sporadic. Couple this trait with people intentially manipulating water levels, inadequate cover, and variable fishing pressure and it's a handful to manage to any goal...however, the former two reasons have far more significance than the latter. Often times as catch rates go down, fishing pressure adjusts accordingly giving the fishery time to recover.

I think your right too though Crappiedude, a fish harvested a 9" will never reach 16"...this and the fact that removing the fastest growing, largest fish with highest reproduction capacity does not promote improvement of the species over time is why I believe slot limits are the best answer.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

One more piece of information. Next time you throw that 13" black crappie on the table to filet, keep in mind it took 6-8 years to get that big in Ohio. Spawns from 2-3 years ago are not what we're seeing now. 

I've been fishing East Fork for about 15 years now. Some of you are right about one thing--the fishing pressure for crappie has increased tremendously and it's year round. Used to go out in the winter and see two or three other boats. Not anymore! The biggest factor--internet publicity. I've got a couple lakes that are better than East Fork right now--but I keep quiet about it!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Not really, but sometimes. Usually, you get more size in less time when competition is low but numbers may increase in competing species, filling space in the system left from overharvest of another species that relies on the same food source.


In some cases I would agree. I don't know how often you get to EF but lack of food and too much competition of the food is not a problem at EF. Billions upon billions of shad are present. I've fished there since they filled the lake in 1978 (I think)
Before the current limits went into effect, I watched people put virtually everything they caught in their live wells. If food were a scarcity, I doubt the state would continue it's stock programs of Hybrid Striper's and Musky, they got to eat too. I agree the spawn does play it's part in maintaining a good population of fish *but the only factors that will contribute to size is food and time*.......and there is plenty of food.


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

fished-out, i forgot to mention the age/growth difference between blacks and whites, thanks for bringing that up...
But i bet those 11" whites tommys' talkin about are only a couple years old, 3 tops.
Blacks do grow slower, no doubt, but if thats the case, they were harvest size when the size limits started.
Ive fished a lake with a bag limit, and no size limit since i could get there(not as long as crappiedude, but ahwile none the less), and ive seen no problems with my lake, having no size limit. actually, ive always found you could catch the fish you were after, wether it be 7-10 inchers for the skillet, or 12-15 inchers for braggin rights. But i have seen cycles in the size of fish, some years, you cant drop a hook in the water with out a short fish getting it, other years, they go a bit, or much bigger than that.

I fished Caesers Creek with a partner for going on 6-7 years, but you never seem to know. I understand all lakes are different, but if you will all go back a couple years(for those who kept track), and look at the spawn conditions(years ago), you'll see this year is a boom year, not only cycles, but spawn conditions. I can count over a half dozen(if i traveled more, i bet it spreads far beyond the tri-state area) lakes which have amazing crappie fishing right now because of it...some of which have never had a size limit.

I aint gonna get into the size limit/bag limit issue. I like bag limits, i aint a fan of size limits. To each his own, i know both can work in the correct circumstances.

Ive been in other threads regarding the "internet publictity" ordeal, probably lost friends over it...not gonna re-hash, but you are correct 100%

HB
Ive got one up my sleeve as well, i think youve been there fished-out, good ice fishing.


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

fished-out said:


> One more piece of information. Next time you throw that 13" black crappie on the table to filet, keep in mind it took 6-8 years to get that big in Ohio. Spawns from 2-3 years ago are not what we're seeing now.
> 
> I've been fishing East Fork for about 15 years now. Some of you are right about one thing--the fishing pressure for crappie has increased tremendously and it's year round. Used to go out in the winter and see two or three other boats. Not anymore! The biggest factor--internet publicity. I've got a couple lakes that are better than East Fork right now--but I keep quiet about it!


Words of wisdom........where were you on the "heating up"thread on the other forum lol......i do agree with every thing u posted


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Ef is the most talked about lake on the internet but the intense pressure is everywhere. I'm not revisiting the "heated up" thread but beside the internet the average fisherman is just more knowlegeable and that why I think tigher limits are needed.

No comment on the hot lakes topic, I wasn't even going to go there.


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

crappiedude said:


> No comment on the hot lakes topic, I wasn't even going to go there.


...............


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

Zero limit,; catch and release only !


----------



## BuckCzar (Mar 28, 2012)

You are crappie dude can enjoy catching those 7-9" stunted crappie forever that way. Panfish do not equal bass/muskie. Not harvesting any 9" crappie DOES NOT mean in two years you will be catching 100's of 12"+. A slot limit where all 12"+ are released, keeping as many 9" as you want, would be a better choice. Increasing the size limit just makes it more likely that the bigger fish (who help keep the smaller population in check) adds to the problem, IMO. Good spawning weather and the right prey (not 8" shad) will yield the trophy size fish that you want. I personally think the ODNR works as hard as they can to get it right. Thinking they set a certain limit on a lake to "drive license sales" is ridiculous. 

In the end, it's all opinions from junior biologists in a forum like this. I'm sure I am not 100% right about anything. Just sharing my opinion based on what I've seen and read over the years. Here's hoping everyone gets that 16" crappie this year!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

BuckCzar said:


> You are crappie dude can enjoy catching those 7-9" stunted crappie forever that wayQUOTE]
> 
> I was fortunale for a few years and got to travel and fish quite a few lakes with 10" limits. They are amazing and the quality of fish are unbelievable. I've seen the difference.
> I was out today at a secret hot lake, we kept 29 fish all over 10". Last week we fished another lake and had close to 60 all 10" and bigger. 3 days before that we had probably another 50 over 10" We didn't keep them all but I guess we could have.
> The original point I was trying to make is 30 fish per person is too high. I like a 10" limit but I'm not totally sure I disagree with Hillbilly about regulate the quantity and not the size. I just think 20 is plenty of fish per person per day.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

I agree with 20 per person and no size limit. I only like to keep 10 inch fish because I feel those are the only ones worthy of cleaning. I know many others that really like the taste of 7 or 8 inch fish and that is fine as well if the law would allow for it.


----------



## thedudeabides (Apr 13, 2009)

Man, do you guys ever fish? Or just talk about the ones you are gonna catch! It was good reading for awhile. But I think your beating a dead horse now. Good fishing to all this season! As always the dude abides.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Been on the water most every week since October; now going twice a week most of the time. Guess you could say I spend some time....

Here's a growth chart from Pennsylvania. Never found one for Ohio, but I imagine they're similar. I think I've posted it before. Seems to show it takes a while for a fish to reach 10 inches and that black/white growth rates are similar for the first few years. 'Course, I know it's dependent on forage conditions, etc, but it's probably a pretty good rule of thumb:


----------



## FishHard (Mar 7, 2012)

@cooter2553, I'm actually glad you kept all of them. I wish these fisherman would inform themselves, they would understand that 1 female crappie lays approx 400,000 eggs every single year. My biologist that manages our small 10 acre pond told us to never throw a crappie back regardless of the size. Over populated crappie equals small stunted crappie that Ohio has seemed to have for years. Want big 11in plus crappie consistently? KEEP MORE CRAPPIE! If you don't believe me, Google it. In fact, the only way to grow large crappie is to keep as many as you can. Congrats on the catch! Hope I find them this week!


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Another change of topic Any news on the size if the Muskies in the lake. Should be some in the 40 inch class by now.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

FishHard said:


> @cooter2553, I'm actually glad you kept all of them. I wish these fisherman would inform themselves, they would understand that 1 female crappie lays approx 400,000 eggs every single year. My biologist that manages our small 10 acre pond told us to never throw a crappie back regardless of the size. Over populated crappie equals small stunted crappie that Ohio has seemed to have for years. Want big 11in plus crappie consistently? KEEP MORE CRAPPIE! If you don't believe me, Google it. In fact, the only way to grow large crappie is to keep as many as you can. Congrats on the catch! Hope I find them this week!


I'm glad this thing is still alive I have to occupy my time til next Tuesday when I leave for Ky Lake.
So now we're going to compare 10 acre farm ponds in the equation. This gets even funnier as I read it.
Fished out - I think I've seen where you posted this before. I'm having a hard time trying to see the growth rate once they've been filleted. If you turn them loose in lake Crisco...THEY QUIT GROWING.

Hey Mason, I have heard of a few mid 30's musky being caught this year. I didn't think they would grow that quick since the crappie ate all the minnows.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

35"+ confirmed 'skis "in the area".


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Prolly one or two more years before it starts to get good. May have to try it later this year just to get the feel of the lake


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

check out the "In-Fishermen Panfish" issue for this year. Has an article regarding crappie management.
Purty middle of the fence, but a good read.


----------



## Slogdog (May 15, 2008)

Hit the lake yesterday. Crappie was slow (deep) but the bass were hitting pretty well. Didn't get any hogs. Had a good samaritan offer his spare battery for the day as we weren't smart enough to make sure we had a good charge for our cold starting outboard. Thanks, Jerry!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Slogdog said:


> Hit the lake yesterday. Crappie was slow (deep) but the bass were hitting pretty well. Didn't get any hogs. Had a good samaritan offer his spare battery for the day as we weren't smart enough to make sure we had a good charge for our cold starting outboard. Thanks, Jerry!


I was out yesterday too. I actually found a pretty decent bite but I didn't keep any. After around mid afternoon it seemed most of the folks had left. It was a nice time on the water.


----------



## Slogdog (May 15, 2008)

How deep were you fishing? I think we were too shollow but that's how we were set up prior to switching to bass. It was a nice day. Definitely a lot of boats early.


----------

